# Fish 31/07/2010



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

HI guys

Thinking about fishing Googong Dam this Saturday if the weather is nice that is. If keen let me know.

Cheers Mark


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Looks like the weather is going to be pretty average this weekend


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Hey mark, weather is meant to be shite this weekend so im going to pike on this one.....plus its too frickin cold!!!

Let us know how you go out there


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys didn't head out because of the 30km winds on the lake would like to get out there soon will post when heading. Might go Monday if weather permitting.


----------

